# what is the best training book out there?



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

at the top of the page, is a section called product review home. there is alot of great books in there that people have recommended. I think it is a helpful section


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I second BeauShel's post. You will get as many different opinions as there are books. A lot depends on what type of training you want to do as to which books to go with. I have three 6' shelving units filled with books, most of them on dog training.


----------

